# wanting GSD pup



## pboyer (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi There,

new here so I not sure if there is a certain page for this. My daughter friend that is coming home from the Navy has always loved GSD, he saw a pic of Lexi and fell in love. I would to suprise him wit a rescue one for his home coming. Any Idea's. I am in the york PA area.

Thanks


----------



## pboyer (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh yea, it wouldn't have to be papered but I would really like a full blood line.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

I just have to ask... would he be prepared for a pup? Time wise, financially (vet bills, training bills, food, toys, etc.) and Mentally (pack leader), etc. I don't think a dog in general, esp a demanding breed like the GSD is a good idea for a "suprise" gift. It's a huge life changer and commitment that I don't know if that should be sprung on someone... that's just my humble opinion...


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I agree with Sarah. While you're intentions are wonderful, dogs as surprise gifts are not typically a good idea. Particularly demanding, high maintenance breeds like GSDs, and especially puppies. Just because he loves Lexi doesn't mean he wants or is prepared for a puppy of his own, especially not at this stage of his life.

If this guy is just coming back from the Navy, I think it's most important for him to get settled in and adjusted to non-Navy life. And that will be very difficult with a dog. Once he's ready, if he really does want a GSD, then you can help him research and find the right dog for his lifestyle.


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

Agree with the above posters....maybe surprise him with a stuffed animal GSD with a card telling him, when/if he is ready you want to help him find a new family member and you know just the GSD board he can go to to research and learn more about GSD's!!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

That's a fantastic idea!


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: AvamomAgree with the above posters....maybe surprise him with a stuffed animal GSD with a card telling him, when/if he is ready you want to help him find a new family member and you know just the GSD board he can go to to research and learn more about GSD's!!


oohhh I agree that sounds SO cute!


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

I think the stuffed GSD idea is great. That gives him the chance to help choose a pup that is right for him.




> Originally Posted By: myLexigirl <span style="color: #000099">*I am in the york PA area.*</span>










<span style="color: #CC0000">* I am in the York area also!* </span>


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I agree also. that is a awesome idea.


----------



## pboyer (Feb 5, 2009)

Never thought of it great!!!! Thanks for all the replies. I am still trying to figure out my way around her and have actually met one person from her already. Thanks Gang!!! and of course when he is ready you know where I will be heading him too !!! Ok and I gat to ask how do you get the cute icons in your post...LOL


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

you have to hit reply before you type your message...when you do that....all the cute options will come up


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

You are probably using the quick reply or just replying at the end of the page. CLick on reply and the icon box will come up, it is yellow smiley on top of the box where you type your message.

I like the stuffed GSD idea too. It is a ompliment to you that he liks your dog, you must be training her well.


----------



## pboyer (Feb 5, 2009)

I got it!!!


----------

